

Adventures in Android Geocoding - annamarie
https://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/adventures-in-android-geocoding

======
maethalion
I feel like this is a pattern with Google - Good Web APIs, but the translation
to Android is rife with issues. :(

------
a2kadet
I wonder if this will get fixed anytime soon. Doesn't seem like the kind of
thing that will be high priority for Google Play.

